# 怎么说呢



## sqlines

Hi,

When referring to a previous statement what does 
"怎么说呢?" mean. Is this short expression meant to introduce the next statement explaining the sentence before "怎么说呢?" 

That is, does it mean "how does one explain that?" or "how is that?".

Thanks.


----------



## tutudelulu

it means "well" or "how to say"


----------



## fall_ark

yeah, it indicates the speaker is trying to sort his following speech out. like "let me put it this way...", "how to say this...."


----------



## sqlines

Thanks for your responses.
Actually, I was thinking along the following line.
For example, when one tries to explain a perceived contradiction in the previous statements.
To give an example :
He said he was completely broke and could not pay the rent, but he is often seen eating at expensive restaurants.
Then one might say : 怎么说呢 ? (how do you explain that?)
Am I correct ?

I do not mean to use it in the following sense. For example, when one does not know how to find the right word for something he wants to express. Then he could say : 怎么说.
Am I correct ?


----------



## tutudelulu

He said he was completely broke and could not pay the rent, but he is often seen eating at expensive restaurants.
Then one might say : 怎么说呢 ? (how do you explain that?)
Am I correct ?
------------wrong! should be 你怎么解释(how do you explain that?)?

For example, when one does not know how to find the right word for something he wants to express. Then he could say : 怎么说.
Am I correct ?
------------right!


----------



## samanthalee

We may be implying "you have gone too far" when we say _how do you explain that_. In this case, the Chinese version would be 怎么说得过去.


----------



## sqlines

The example I gave was not to be interpreted literally. Instead of "how do you explain that" maybe the following better render what I meant.
"How is that possible" or "how come".


----------



## Mugi

sqlines said:


> The example I gave was not to be interpreted literally. Instead of "how do you explain that" maybe the following better render what I meant.
> "How is that possible" or "how come".


I'm afraid not - 怎么说呢, as others have already pointed out, is only ever used as a filler while the speaker is trying to figure out what to say next, albeit whatever is going to be said is a further explanation of what has just been said. In English, common colloquial equivalents would be "(um,) you know, ...", "it's like, ...", etc.
In a more formal situation, you would use "How should I say (this)?", which is exactly what the Chinese is saying, or "How should I put it, ...".

Think of the phrase as meaning 我应该怎么说呢 - it's a rhetorical question directed at oneself.


----------



## iversonkong

sqlines said:


> Hi,
> 
> When referring to a previous statement what does
> "怎么说呢?" mean. Is this short expression meant to introduce the next statement explaining the sentence before "怎么说呢?"
> 
> That is, does it mean "how does one explain that?" or "how is that?".
> 
> Thanks.


i think you got the right meaning of "怎么说呢", the speaker is trying to explain further or trying to more details in another way about what he just mentioned.


----------



## sqlines

Thanks Iversonkong,

Finally someone who could confirm my interpretation of the sentence.
Actually, I heard it through the radio. It was a question and answer session  between 2 persons about some issue. One was saying to the other some statements and then uttered the statement 怎么说呢?
I interpret it as an introduction to the next sentence in which that person tries to explain or reconcile the previous statements said.

Sqlines


----------



## Mugi

sqlines,

Perhaps you should try asking your questions in your native language as well as in English - I think your wording is sometimes a little confusing to native English speakers and we end up misinterpreting what you intend to say.


----------



## ofriendragon

A：他是一个认真学习的人吗？
B：嗯，怎么说呢？有时候也会认真几下吧。

------------------------------------
A：你居然在这儿吃大餐！怎么不交房租？
B：嗯，怎么说呢？这是人家请客啊。

怎么说呢？basically means "这个，这个" . Mugi is 100% correct.


----------



## edencheng

"How to say it" is more better.


----------



## YangNan

or i guess it means "what should i say to you".


----------

